# Knight-Lancer is walking!



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

FW has released Cerastus Knight Lancer!
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CERASTUS_KNIGHT-LANCER.html
Disscussions?
Also check out , you can see the cockpit  hopefully they will release them separetely.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

FW talks about the new Knight is up too:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Probably the coolest model I have ever seen....and I'm not even exactly sure why.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that model is bloody awesome, one of those many moments where I wished I had the money to get FW models


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like the model and the idea of what it is like in comparison to the Knight Errant and Paladin. Shame about the price tag though/


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Would love to see one of these with some coloured, transparent plastic over the shield. A detail I think FW should have thought about.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I like it, but think it could use a few tweaks. The hip area looks so devoid of armor that it just seems like it would be a major vulnerability. 
Another thing is the price. I'm not sure why this thing is $280 US. I can buy two Knights from GW for that and then make my own lancer from one of those. Double price point just makes no sense to me at all. I want one, so think I'm just going to make one myself. At least that way I can add the hip area armor and make that shield look more shiled like.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> I like it, but think it could use a few tweaks. The hip area looks so devoid of armor that it just seems like it would be a major vulnerability. .


in forges worlds defense the Lancer is suppose to be faster so would logically have less armor to allow that


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@dragonkingofthestars:
I agree that it should be lighter in armor because it is faster, so I do understand what they were going for. Big difference in light armor and no armor though. Still would add some plates to it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

pfft, light armour and hole-y shield...you guys are thinking WAY too reactionary. Best defense is a good offense, right?

This model is too cool for criticism. Were it 170 like the other Knights (heck, up to 200), it would be currently on its way to my place. Problem is I just don't have ~310 for a model right now.




(ever)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its a dream come true, and the video also hints at other knights to follow, so hopefully we will see a baron/warden type in the future?
Is it too expensive? i would say no, FW models are generally pricey, the material and mold cost for something this large and detailed will be driving the costs up,we only see it as pricey because it has a plastic counterpart,which i suppose reflects the huge difference in production costs between the two.

Cant fault the model its great, i like the bare bones shield, a plate shield would work but might look a little too warmachine, love the lance!

my only criticism, is nothing to do with the model, it is why o fecking why did they decide to go with FW and resin??? this should have been a plastic kit, they would have sold thousands upon thousands. GW really need more self belief when it comes to cool shit like this,its also about time FW started putting stuff out in plastic,resin is a ok material, but i personally believe they would see sales rise exponentially if they started putting certain models out in plastic, many people avoid ordering from FW because they simply dont want to work with resin, people would be happy to pay the high price for the model if it were plastic. People want to get a model and get it built and played with, the amount of preparation needed and the materials and tools required for a resin model still puts many people off buying from FW.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

In the end though the people who are buying "premium" models at that price range already have those tools needed to work on the model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> In the end though the people who are buying "premium" models at that price range already have those tools needed to work on the model.


true, but my point was there are many more who dont have the tools on the inclination to buy the model because its resin, but would be more than happy to purchase the model if it were plastic. I would even go as far as to say they would sell more units at the same price if it were plastic than resin, the model would be easier to build, lighter, far more stable and less likely to get damaged during play or transport (that lance is resin folks) if it were produced in plastic and for this size of model there would be no loss of fine detail if plastic was used.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Honestly, resin is what prevents me from buying FW models. The stuff is too brittle for my tastes.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Its a dream come true, and the video also hints at other knights to follow, so hopefully we will see a baron/warden type in the future?
> Is it too expensive? i would say no, FW models are generally pricey, the material and mold cost for something this large and detailed will be driving the costs up,we only see it as pricey because it has a plastic counterpart,which i suppose reflects the huge difference in production costs between the two.
> 
> Cant fault the model its great, i like the bare bones shield, a plate shield would work but might look a little too warmachine, love the lance!
> ...


I agree 100%, also the time spent on clean up on FW stuff I have been told is horrible and prep time wasted before painting. I love plastic as it is easy and quick to clean up and a wash in water and detergent and rinse in warm water is enough, what will worse is that you can bet now that the knock off merchants will produce a superior product soon and half the cost.

I agree GW makes it in plastic and at 80 pounds would sell thousands, instead, resin and 170 pounds sell 100's it make no financial sense. GW should man up and produce everything it has in plastic.

Rant over, it is a smoking hot model, but one i'll never have.


----------

